# Correct Way To Remove A Smf300 Bezel?



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Desk divers attributes many broken smf300 bezels to clumsy removal. Want to take mine off before putting the case through the ultrasonic cleaner.

Can anyone advise on the correct way?

Ta

Andy


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> Desk divers attributes many broken smf300 bezels to clumsy removal. Want to take mine off before putting the case through the ultrasonic cleaner.
> 
> Can anyone advise on the correct way?
> 
> ...


Now I'm back at home, I should note that the above was posted from my phone, hence the rather blunt syntax (try 'swyping' long sentances).

Anyone able to assist?

Ta

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Andy,

I have a "special" knife for this. It's an old cutlery dining knife....like one in the photo below (photo from eBay and these are 1880, so I hope my knife isn't as old as these :fear

The advantage of these knives over modern ones is that they are very thin but also very good quality spring steel (not stainless). They easily fit underneath a bezel and by working round, you can easily prize off the bezel from an SMf300 without damage to the bezel, wire retaining spring or case.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Andy,
> 
> I have a "special" knife for this. It's an old cutlery dining knife....like one in the photo below (photo from eBay and these are 1880, so I hope my knife isn't as old as these :fear
> 
> The advantage of these knives over modern ones is that they are very thin but also very good quality spring steel (not stainless). They easily fit underneath a bezel and by working round, you can easily prize off the bezel from an SMf300 without damage to the bezel, wire retaining spring or case.


Thanks Paul, I've a bunch of very similar knives, from a clearout of my late grandparents house, so definitely not 1880s. I use one as a caseback opener. I hadn't realised it was a multifunction tool  .

Does the bezel just pop back down or do I need to manipulate the retaining spring etc?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Does the bezel just pop back down or do I need to manipulate the retaining spring etc?


You shouldn't need to manipulate the spring. After placing the spring in the bezel groove, I lightly grease it with silicone grease...and then push the bezel back on by hand. Occasionally I may have to persuade the spring to contract a little when pushing bezel back on, but this is usually because the spring is bent slightly.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

At a quick glance from the main menu, I thought you were asking the correct way to remove a smurf... :bag:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Odo said:


> At a quick glance from the main menu, I thought you were asking the correct way to remove a smurf... :bag:


You'd also use one of these knives for that as well


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Odo said:
> 
> 
> > At a quick glance from the main menu, I thought you were asking the correct way to remove a smurf... :bag:
> ...


The voice of experience!!?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep Paul is right, use a wide thin tool and you need to feel for the area where the spring is easiest to lift, thats the best point to gently lift. When I put bezels back i always set the spring to have the empty area at 30mins, then i know i can easily get it off later, plus if you do it at 12 you might crack the acrylic as its thinner there cos of the huge hole for the lume on the marker. be gentle and go slow....

MK2 watches had a nice page on removing the sm300 bezel, worth a look if youre bored one day...

And yes we have seen lots n lots for cracked and chipped and lifted bezel acrylics over the years, sigh... watchmakers can be a clumsy lot 

Full link for those who want to know more about the smf300 is here: DeskDivers Omega Seamaster f300 article


----------

